# The long awaited Betta Macrostoma



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

finally the fishes arrived and here is the preview. 

the King


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Gorgeous <3


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> Gorgeous <3


thanks.. I hope I will be able to make them enjoy


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

the Queen...with the King at the background


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Gorgeous fish! I'd like to own some sometime.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck with them Nismo83. They are a beautiful species and always sought after by wild betta keepers/breeders. 

The male already is looking like he is showing some nice colouring.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Elleth said:


> Gorgeous fish! I'd like to own some sometime.


hi Elleth, thanks for your kind comments. 

I am sure u will be able to.. 



LittleBettaFish said:


> Good luck with them Nismo83. They are a beautiful species and always sought after by wild betta keepers/breeders.
> 
> The male already is looking like he is showing some nice colouring.


thank you LBF, in fact I may be having another 1m and 3f more coming in. still working out the details. The sell showed me the video and he said be specially chosen this pair for me. he is a nice guy. I am meeting him later. 

after 10 over years, I finally start my macs journey..


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

..wow! beautiful.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nismo83 said:


> thank you LBF, in fact I may be having another 1m and 3f more coming in. still working out the details. The sell showed me the video and he said be specially chosen this pair for me. he is a nice guy. I am meeting him later.
> 
> after 10 over years, I finally start my macs journey..


Your poor males will definitely have their fins full if you have that many females. 

But good luck with them. I know they can be a little trickier to get to hold to term than other mouthbrooders.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Your poor males will definitely have their fins full if you have that many females.
> 
> But good luck with them. I know they can be a little trickier to get to hold to term than other mouthbrooders.


I will keep them in 2f 1m trio and in two different tank.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Not sure if any cherry invaded their territory through the gaps of the partition. But started feeding them lightly yesterday with frozen blood worm. Today another feeding. Seems doing good in cold water


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

here are the updated photos of them (more on the male) today. 







really like this guy... 

well in a local fish shop over here, there are 2 pairs of B.Macrostoma on sales. they were pack individually in a bag and the surrounding water temperature is not so ideal. how I wish I can bring them home to give them the better condition but it is already starting to hurt my pocket for the equipment and the incoming 4 fishes which I will be collecting tomorrow.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Collected the 1male and 3 female combo. I will be adding this pair into the combo there will be 2m and 4f. Wonder how they will fare inside their comm tank


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Arrival of the 4 royals...





Acclimatizing to the tank temperature for about 45mins




tank is currently set at 25degC, chiller will cut in at 26degC and cut out at 24.9degC. pH value 6.0 base of portable pH Pen


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

The King #2


sorry for the reflection. I will retake them once everything is settle. =)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think someone is obsessed :mrgreen: Best of luck with all your new arrivals.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I think someone is obsessed :mrgreen: Best of luck with all your new arrivals.


Yeah. A little obsessed. Now waiting for the two males to decided who will be alpha. Need to add in more caves for them though..


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

some updates





brought the first pair in to acclimatize


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*N83's Kingdom of Macrostoma*

please don't mind the sound effect, I am trying out magisto to do the clips

magisto's version





original version


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

The King of Kings decided. 

magisto's version





original version


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

since the alpha was decided, the beta male was always in the hideout and being chased around and hasn't been eating since sunday. yesterday managed to see him eating the pellets when I fed them upon reaching home. looks like the war is more or less settle... waiting to see if there will be any courting and pairing.

Alpha;


Beta;


sorry for the poor quality pictures. snapped them last night using my ip. yet to install light for them as I just finish laser cutting a new cover for their tank.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

When I least expect them to breed, they did! Alpha male is holding the eggs now. 

https://youtu.be/5uvzjHStXag


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Day 10 of brooding process


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Day 10 - Brooding (sorry for the repost, was trying to edit the picture end up screwed it up)


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Wow looking good! Those cheeks


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

InStitches said:


> Wow looking good! Those cheeks


thanks bro.. 

made some changes to the filter.. change the ehiem canister inlet with a stainless steel strainer to prevent fries from getting into the filter. just like what shrimp keepers did with their setup to prevent shrimplets from getting in


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

2nd male in the comm tank is holding as well when I returned home from holiday today. Will take today as day one.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Beta male holding. Day 1:


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

woohoo! nice


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

InStitches said:


> woohoo! nice





Elleth said:


> Good luck!


Thanks. 

The alpha male should be releasing within these few days. Today is Day 19 for him


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's great he's held so long. It seems like a lot of breeders have trouble getting their macs to hold to term.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> It's great he's held so long. It seems like a lot of breeders have trouble getting their macs to hold to term.


Yeah. I have heard many saying so. I'm just lucky that the seller was a good and friendly guy. He guide me along. And his fishes are healthy when they come to me. Captive bred though but are good enough for me. 

The headache now is growing up. Lol. Not forgetting my channoides and Ocellata offspring


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Seems like the alpha male released the brood cuz he ate this morning when I feed the tank. However, I'm not able to locate the fries. Lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh no. Hopefully they are not located in anyone's stomach.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Oh no. Hopefully they are not located in anyone's stomach.


I hope it doesn't as well since it is a comm tank. they may be too small or is too dark for me to see. I will get the daphnia later in the day and feed them when I am back home. praying hard they are not in the stomachs of the 4 ladies..


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

oh no  I hope you can find them!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh no. I found the mouthbrooding species are worse at eating fry than the bubblenesting species, especially if the fry are not their own. 

Hopefully there are some hiding out where you just can't see them, and the other fish can't find them.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

InStitches said:


> oh no  I hope you can find them!





LittleBettaFish said:


> Oh no. I found the mouthbrooding species are worse at eating fry than the bubblenesting species, especially if the fry are not their own.
> 
> Hopefully there are some hiding out where you just can't see them, and the other fish can't find them.


I hope so.. yes, there are some places whether the adults cannot go in. I did feed them live shrimps before and these shrimps also hide at the same places. no worry I already got the daphnia so I will feed some later when I am home and hopefully these fries will swim out..  just pray hard


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

They are hiding. Hopefully they will remain safe for the next few days. I have to make a last minute trip back to Bangkok. Saw less than 10. Should be hiding some where else.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

the prized...  one of the tiny one around..


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

the same fry posting. and he/she is daring. swimming out in the open with the other 6 adults mac... probably alpha daddy is there to protect..


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Day 1 - 2nd brood of alpha male



Today is day 5. Will post video later


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Today


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

it is day 23 today and he is still brooding... not having high hope of much fries in his mouth.. *sigh*


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, those are stunning!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Wow, those are stunning!


thanks Sadist for kind encouragement. Yes they are very stunning.. I wasn't able to keep them 10 years ago due to finance and also experience. Now I managed to and with encouragement from some friends and also the breeder of the fishes.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

full comm tank picture


Alpha male is still brooding as of this morning, the picture were from last night (day 22)




some of the fries release, they are hiding around


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

You're welcome! I've never seen this type before. I really like the alpha's coloring.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> You're welcome! I've never seen this type before. I really like the alpha's coloring.


Actually my beta male is nicer in terms of colour and also the pattern. But he lost the seat to the throne. Haha

If possible I think you should try keeping a pair. I waited 12years before keeping them.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It might be 12 years before I can keep a pair, too. My betta are in small 5.5 gallon tanks, and my 10 gallon has otos and breeding guppies in it. I have a place for extra guppies, and that's it.

I love the pictures of your fry!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> It might be 12 years before I can keep a pair, too. My betta are in small 5.5 gallon tanks, and my 10 gallon has otos and breeding guppies in it. I have a place for extra guppies, and that's it.
> 
> I love the pictures of your fry!


Thanks. I am picking up photography since the birth of my first girl last year. 

Well I found a total of 13fries alive and 1 dead. It seems to have died for some time. I am feeding them twice a day to the fries and the adults. Hopefully I will be able to pump them up to relatively good size before my long break in December away from home.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Good luck!


thanks.. hope I can really make a kingdom for them.. my new place is still under construction and I think I will make a room for them with air conditioning

below are the photos taken yesterday with my phone camera..hopefully you can see the small little fries on the background :lol: 





the dead one


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I can see them! Poor little dead one. I guess he/she failed to thrive or had some other such problem.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> I can see them! Poor little dead one. I guess he/she failed to thrive or had some other such problem.


Probably. Maybe he/she was held for too long. My Mac hold for 23days. Same as his first brood. The rest are doing well. Took some photo yesterday in my camera. I will post them tomorrow or Monday. Need to transfer to laptop. Loving them as much and as well as grand parenting them


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Just got home and not sure if my eyes are playing trick on me. Alpha mouth is like bulldog again. He just released 3 days ago. Will heck again tomorrow


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, he doesn't wait long!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Wow, he doesn't wait long!


Yes. My first encounter. Even my Brunei friend said that his fishes earliest also is 5-6 days rest. He is still holding well today. Once he crossed the critical period then everything should be going accordingly.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Day 2 of 3rd Brood*

Video


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Day 4*



last count, about 18 fries from 2nd spawn in the tank.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha, one of the fry is looking at the camera in the last picture! I love daddy's big, grumpy face.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Haha, one of the fry is looking at the camera in the last picture! I love daddy's big, grumpy face.


I missed your reply.. thanks Sadist.. today is day 12 for his 3rd brood.. and he is still going in bulldog mouth..


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Beta was flaring and apparently Alpha (still brooding his 3rd spawn) did not go too well with him. Of course, Beta went hiding after Alpha exert his power in the kingdom again.

this is my best shot of the mac so far. I am going to print this and hang in my office haha








fries from 2nd Spawn




sole survivor from the 1st spawn probably due to my siphoning the dirt without checking the water. It (cant tell the sex yet) is etching closer to 1 inch.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow! I love the pictures. I still love the way these fish look.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Wow! I love the pictures. I still love the way these fish look.


thanks Sadist, my wife always complain saying they are ugly and they are not nice, don't know why I am keeping them especially with the chiller running etc. but when she know the guy are brooding she will go see.. and she get excited as well. 

my little girl does go see the fishes as well.. but thankfully, she did not knock on the tank hahaha.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nismo83 said:


> thanks Sadist, my wife always complain saying they are ugly and they are not nice, don't know why I am keeping them especially with the chiller running etc. but when she know the guy are brooding she will go see.. and she get excited as well.
> 
> my little girl does go see the fishes as well.. but thankfully, she did not knock on the tank hahaha.


HA! I taught my girl to just put her finger next to the tank wall instead of knock it. She likes the overcrowded pet store tanks because they all school to look at her finger.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> HA! I taught my girl to just put her finger next to the tank wall instead of knock it. She likes the overcrowded pet store tanks because they all school to look at her finger.


that is nice.. 

just a small update: seeing lesser fries in the tank, either they died off or they are hiding. but I think it is ok, as it is nature, I believe they are hiding. alpha is still brooding, into day 14 today. he still look strong


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

gorgeous fishies <333 baby from first spawn -- I love its stripes!

My boyfriend says they are ugly too  I think they are beautiful, my favorite "wild type"


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Good.





InStitches said:


> gorgeous fishies <333 baby from first spawn -- I love its stripes!
> 
> My boyfriend says they are ugly too  I think they are beautiful, my favorite "wild type"


Thanks for encouragement. The joy is when they are flaring with each other. Event the females do the same opening their mouth, spreading their fins.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Things aren't going good. Not able to see the fries and siphoned out 3carcasses since yesterday


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, no! Disease outbreak?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Oh, no! Disease outbreak?


Maybe to the young one. Have to be careful for the next round


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Day 19 (11/11/2015)

he should be starting to release the fries on early Sunday according to his previous two spawn which were release on day Day 23


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope he does. Does he eat while he's rearing them?

I still love those colors! The spots on his dorsal are gorgeous, and I love the face coloring.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> I hope he does. Does he eat while he's rearing them?
> 
> I still love those colors! The spots on his dorsal are gorgeous, and I love the face coloring.


He is not on feeding. As long as mouth brooder is brooding the eggs they won't eat until the last fry is out of his mouth. Unless he is an egg eater. 

Beta male colour is more striking than alpha. Hopefully he spend some time eating and recuperate his energy after this batch.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope he does, too!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

But he females are like waiting. They are to horny.m and at this time of the year the temperature is lower due to the rainy season in Singapore


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Not a good day to start. Managed to saw a fry from 2nd spawn but was chased by the eldest fry thinking was food. Ended up a female thought is food and just open her mouth and ate it. Sigh


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It happens. They have lots of babies because lots of things eat babies.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Yeah. 

Today is day 23 of the brooding. Alpha should be releasing the fries anytime soon


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Alright. Alpha released some fries. Saw one or two at the tank bottom. Managed to catch a glimpse of fry of 2nd spawn as well. Hopefully more will be coming out. Understand from my Brunei friend that it could be due to the dominance of the first fry that they may be hiding.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That makes sense. 

I hope he takes some time to rest and eat before he sires more offspring this time!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> I hope he takes some time to rest and eat before he sires more offspring this time!


this brunei friend is the breeder of my macs and he is also advising and guiding me on keeping and breeding my macs. 

he is eating as of this morning, he release all the fries. managed to saw 2-3 small fries.. and the 2nd batch one is growing well as well.. he is hiding well under the rocks. 

fed them fairy shrimps, fresh water version of the BBS.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Awesome!


trying to on my light lesser so as not to stress them, so I do not have much picture now. I have some taken on Saturday night, keep forgetting to bring the SD card to office. :-?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That's okay, we'll wait for pictures.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Alpha brooding still on day 22 (14/Nov/15)






Beta Male


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sole survivor of the 1st spawn, I think I am going to name him/her Solo









Female flaring a little



Alpha's new hideout


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That betta male is striking!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> That betta male is striking!


Thanks bro. Both male are showing flaring to the females. Looks like the rainy season is helping to twit their mood.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Kinda feeling sad. Three brood already and yet I still can't see much offspring. Wondering if solo is bullying them all. Should alpha breed again I will have to do opening of his mouth on day 20-21 and put the fries into breeder net/tank.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks sadist. I'm going to do a clear up this evening after back from work. Going to catch the adult macs out followed by the drift wood and see if there are any fries left. Hopefully there are but chances are low


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Alpha is brooding again. Today is day 1 of his 4th spawn. Hopefully this time round I will have more suvivors.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with this one! Did you decide on a breeder's net? I used one for a few days for my guppy fry and filled it with java moss.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Good luck with this one! Did you decide on a breeder's net? I used one for a few days for my guppy fry and filled it with java moss.


yes. actually I have two. one is 5inch the other is 10inch long. I should be going to use the smaller one. otherwise their 2ft tank will be cramped up. I will see what I can do.. I will be getting java moss as well, making it more hiding spaces.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Day 4 (3/12/15)*


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

His jaw is getting so big!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

While doing maintenance today, managed to see the sole survivor of the 2nd brood. I am so delighted that I have another surviving fry. Alpha is still doing good with the brooding despite me change water and moving. My hand into the tank to clean the suction strainer.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

deciding if I should set up another tank for the macrostoma as my brunei friend is going to pass me a 4inch pair when I meet him in Bangkok in December. Space is a little tight at my parents' place but if I do set up then I will move the other fishes away.. I am now lost.. do not know what to do.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh man, where to put them? I can't fit any more fish on our place, either.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

no idea, have to shift the foldable table around I guess. haha


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

alright, with a new 4inch pair coming in and an additional male to the community tank, have no choice but to decide to move to apartment within my workplace. going to view the apartment tomorrow and if everything is ok, hopefully can move within a month. community tank will be upgraded to 2ft x 1.5ft by 1.5ft while the 4inch pair will go to the 2ft tank. hahaha


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope everything works out!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Went to visit the apartment today morning to have a look. Things are ok. Now awaiting for the estate management to confirm when is the earliest possible date.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

some photo updates taken last Saturday which is day 6 of alpha's brooding. 






They aren't called big mouth for no reason. 


this is Solo, Sorng is somewhere in the woods, not able to locate it now. hopefully when I moved them to the new tank, i can see it. 

Alpha brooding






Beta Male


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

i think sharing photos is just one part of the forum, i am feeling a little moody today so i guess it will be better for me to pen down some of the parameters and setup of my tank. 

Setup;
Tank: 2ft x 1ft x 14" by GEX also known ad 5-plan in the past
Filtration: EHEIM eXperience 350
Chiller: Hailea HS-28A (1/10HP)

Water Parameters;
Temperature: 25-26degC (i tried to lower to 24 but chiller kick in more frequent which i believe is due to the internal probe)
pH: 4-5 (i used black peat granular to get soft water for the macs)

my earlier intention to keep macs is to fulfil one of my teenage dream. I never thought of breeding them so early. My main concern was more of keeping them alive. after 3months with me, Alpha brood for the first time followed by Beta. However, Beta's brood was not successful.

so far from what i see, the macrostoma each has his/her own behaviour and character. replicating one's tank may not means it will be successful for one either. it is a mix and trial thing.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good to know, and I love the pictures!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Will be getting busy over the next couple of weeks. Will be fly back to Bangkok on Christmas Day and meeting my Bruneian friend there as well. Back only after new year and I have to rush for cleaning up the rented apartment followed by setting up the tanks. Still planning how I should be arranging them up. Few more days alpha should be releasing the fries.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Are you catching the fry to give them more survival chance?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Are you catching the fry to give them more survival chance?


I wont be catching the fries but I will be putting alpha into a breeder net for him to release the fries, after that I will bring him out of the breeder net. I have a feeling that he release fries much earlier than day 23. I think day 21 which will be this Sunday.. the fries should be big enough not to squeeze thru the breeder net.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

This is how the overall outlook will be for the heavy duty rack where each level can take up UDL of 350kg.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## magpie (Nov 7, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Did some water change before I leaving Singapore to Melaka for holiday. Found a fry from the third spawn in the water siphoned. It is back in the tank but in the breeder net.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aww, it's so little!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Aww, it's so little!


Yeah. It should be about a month old now


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Arrived safely. Honoured to be receiving a few pieces of macrostoma from a good friend from Brunei. A pair of them are really big.. Big Papa and Big Mama.. 

packed to go


all alive upon reaching home


Big Papa


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, those new guys look huge!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Yes. They are really huge when compared with my existing stocks.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Beta Male




Big Mama


Solo, I think it should be a female.. over an inch now. 


Big Papa & Mama


Big Papa






Charlie Male, a new addition as well.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, it's a good thing I live too far from you and your friend. My house would overflow with your extra fish!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Haha. One day you should try wilds b


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Have been busy with work and also setting up the new tanks for the macs. Ran into some problem with the Resun CL-280 chiller when set at 24 Deg C. It was kicking in almost every 15 minutes, this will reduce the lifespan (even though the chiller is borrowed from my army friend) and increase the electrical bill. Purchased a NTC external temperature probe for 30sgd. Unplug the in-chiller internal temperature probe and hooked up the newly purchased external probe and placed it in the 2ft x 1.5ft tank. Chiller is functioning properly as it was before but I did not check the kick in and kick out duration as it was rather late yesterday, but at least I know the external probe is working with the chiller. The tank is currently still being cycle by an ehiem canister and hopefully things will be good within these few days. Will be bringing some old water tomorrow to top them into the tank as well. pH measured today is still high at 6.x region, will have to put in more peat granular. 



can see lots of condensation taking place.. looks like it ain't suitable for 24 deg. Probably going to set at 25 deg. this is the problem with thin glass. guess my new place tank will be at least 8mm or above, as they will be in air con room and 8mm are cheaper than 10mm.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Alpha's 5th Spawn*

Hi I am still thinking if I should shift the macs over to the new place this coming Thursday... reason being Alpha is brooding for the 5th time. Saw him with his bulldog mouth last Friday morning. Below picture was taken at that time. As of this morning, he is still holding them. If I do decide to shift them all, Alpha will be going to a 45cm tank by himself... until he release all the fries..


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wow <3 I always love seeing these photos and updates


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

InStitches said:


> wow <3 I always love seeing these photos and updates


Thanks. I am running my chiller at my rented place now. Alpha spilled all the eggs out in the holding bags. Hopefully I have enough time to save them


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

the adults are safely in their new tank now.. 





Big Papa


Alpha spilled out all the eggs he was holding into the holding bag.. I tried my best to save them.. and they are in a glass container soak in another tank with chilled water cooling the tank through coil... keeping my fingers crossed.. hope they will survive for the next 10 days.. or so


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*JUV Pair*

was one day off from office yesterday bringing my little princess for her routine check-up.. back to office today and saw the juv pair dancing.. or rather the male..


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aww, that's cute!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks. He is showing his dominance bow


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Today is day 14 since the alpha spawned with his mate and day 7 of alpha spilling them out in the transporting bag. Lost one unhatch egg, and two fries with egg sacs. The rest seems to be doing good. Can see that they are able to doing some darting swim


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Video taken yesterday. 

Most of them can dart around now.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope the rest make it!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

So far so good. Anyway alpha is brooding again. And so is the giant pair.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

the Juv pair spawned about 2 hours ago.. they are still doing their deed.. there are some eggs scattered on the tank bottom, and the male is also holding some in his mouth... not sure how it will turn out as they are pretty young..


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Never know with these fish, they can always surprise you. Just when you think something seems impossible, they go and prove you wrong.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Never know with these fish, they can always surprise you. Just when you think something seems impossible, they go and prove you wrong.


Yeah. I get advice from Bernard chin as well. The fries of alpha's 5th spawn are also free swimming. They are darting around. Just fed some fresh water shrimps and little instant bbs. Very minimum.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, trying to spawn already! Silly guys.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Wow, trying to spawn already! Silly guys.


well, he is still holding because he is hiding in the bush of java fern. its actually ok if he did not hold at least I know they are a pair, they will be able to stay together peacefully and grow bigger. 

anyway, here is a short clips of alpha's 5th spawn which was day 18 yesterday. I fed them some fairy shrimps last night and also this morning. can see them chasing after the fairy shrimps.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

photos are taken last night. need to find the right setting again.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Fries*

this is the first time I am doing artificial hatching for the eggs. Alpha spilled them out on day 7 due to me putting him in the bag. When they were spilled out, they were semi-hatch with egg sac.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, they're cute! I hope it works out well. Do you have a nice fry-only tank for them to grow?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Yes. This time yes. The so call thumbler is in a smaller tank chilled by cold water through stainless steel pipe. This tank will be for this batch of fries. I am also considering to set up the previous 2ft tank with another chillee


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

beautiful little ones  I hope they grow well for you!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

My wife is currently looking after the fries as I am Hospitalised after doing a surgery from dog bite. There was infection internally.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks doing good. Going fora small cleaning then they will stitch it up.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*24th Feb 2016*

giant pair



Fries of Alpha's 5th Spawn


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*29th Feb 2015*

Male Beta



Solo



Fries of Alpha's 5th Spawn


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Those fry are so cute! I hope some of them survive.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Those fry are so cute! I hope some of them survive.


yeah. They are cute. It should not be a problem now since they are slightly more than 2 weeks out from the incubator. still keeping my finger close though.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

all the macs including the 5th batch fries are doing well at the time being. will be away for 10 days from next Wednesday onwards and I am a little worry on the fries. 





Phoenix, this is not Solo (remaining survivor from 1st batch). Phoenix is from the 2nd batch. again one left only.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow those are some pretty cool lookin fishies!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope they survive your trip!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks. They are eating pellets as of last night so shd be ok.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Alpha's 6th brood*

Looks like alpha is going to hold until release. Came back last Saturday and alpha was still brooding. picture was taken on Saturday which is day 16. 



fries of the 5th spawn are still doing good.. no new casualty and they are eating tetrabits already.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Beta is holding*

Beta male is holding and has been successful for the past few days. Hope he can hold pass 5 days and things should be better, however I do not have any idea how long he will hold till release. Guess I will have to monitor him over the next 2 weeks. Will have to prepare another breeder tank for him for isolation. Otherwise those female macrostoma are going to go after the young ones.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Alpha's 6th spawn*

Alpha just release his 6th spawn yesterday night after I put him into the isolation breeder tank. He spilled out one and caught him out into a tank and he spilled the remaining out. The fries are now in the main community tank in a breeder net tank. Just fed them daphnia this morning as my fresh water fairy shrimps have not hatched yet. There were some casualty though from yesterday. Hopefully they will be stable down.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

How are they now?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> How are they now?


they are doing good.. they have grow quite a fair bit. maybe because they are in a breeder net in the main tank with a much better filtration. I am feeding them ocean nutrient instant BBS which is a hit for mac fries.. but not so for splendens fries.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*a new pair from Brunei friend*

My Bruneian friend came over two weekends ago and drop me a pair of adults and a juv pair. 

this is the adult pair. they are being house in a smaller space due to me holding another pair for my friend who will pick up his pair in May.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

the 6th batch belonging to Alpha


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You really have got the beginnings of a 'Kingdom of Macrostoma' here. 

Best of luck with your fry.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> You really have got the beginnings of a 'Kingdom of Macrostoma' here.
> 
> Best of luck with your fry.


thanks.. I am more worry about the new male.. he is not eating yet.. got no idea what is going on with him.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

got a surprise this morning when I go to the office.. the new male is brooding.. and as of afternoon his mouth is bigger than earlier.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, congratulations! The fry look great, and your extra pair is also spawning!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

thanks sadist.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

well, he ate them up an hour ago.. probably due to knocks on the table. I have another pair holding though. just a shame that he ate up as he is from another locality


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Nismo83 said:


> got a surprise this morning when I go to the office.. the new male is brooding.. and as of afternoon his mouth is bigger than earlier.


What type of betta is that? It's a nice looking fish. Don't think I ever seen that species.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

206Betta said:


> What type of betta is that? It's a nice looking fish. Don't think I ever seen that species.


its Betta Macrostoma from Brunei. There are some also from Sarawak.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks, I'm gonna assume that's a wild species from Singapore. Probably explains why I haven't seen that species before. The color and shape makes it look a little bit like a salmon in a way.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Actually they are from Brunei and some rivers at Sarawak. Original location of them are under serious debate between brunei and Sarawak people.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Alpha's 6th Batch*

6th batch from Alpha... ready to go into their grow up tank. 29 of them


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, 29 is great!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Wow, 29 is great!


yeah.. died a few during initial pumping but is ok.. too many will be headache as well. the earlier batch has 39 left


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot to take care of. I remember when only 1 survived. Is that one still alive?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Wow, that's a lot to take care of. I remember when only 1 survived. Is that one still alive?


yes.. Solo is still around.. she is about 8-9 months old.. she should be going over to my office tank to pair up with a male that just lost his female...


----------

